# Mass Builder Pharm UGL



## Woody86 (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone heard of Mass Builder Pharm? They popped up on another forum as a new sponsor. Just wondering if they were an old UGL with a "new" name selling bunk shit.No im not asking for sources just asking if anyone has heard the name and used their products.


----------



## Ronin72 (Mar 30, 2015)

Never heard of..


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Never heard of them -


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 30, 2015)

I have ...........not heard of them also


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 30, 2015)

I am with the majority here, no clue.


----------



## WWPJim (Mar 30, 2015)

nope, never  heard of them either


----------



## Spongy (Mar 31, 2015)

WWPJim said:


> nope, never  heard of them either



What's your game?


----------



## stonetag (Mar 31, 2015)

I have never also not heard of them.


----------



## Woody86 (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure what you meant by " what's my game"? Just asking if anyone has heard of them. Gonna try them out and see how they are. My bro was my supplier for the past 8 years and he was killed in a car wreck 3 months ago. Never had to order anything or even use a UGL. So it's gonna be trial and error till I find a good source. I meant no harm just asking around.


----------



## Woody86 (Apr 7, 2015)

Quick update on this UGL. Placed order on Monday, product shipped on Wednesday and arrived the next Tuesday afternoon. 6 day turn around. Very good communication as they replied to my emails within a couple hours. I will be running Test E and Deca at 750mg test/500 Deca for 16 weeks on the Test and 14 weeks on the Deca. Last week was my first week on. Pins were smooth and hardly any PIP. Everything is going good so far. I will wait 8 weeks and my blood work done and post the results.


----------



## nightster (Apr 7, 2015)

Something seems fishy here??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2015)

Woody86 said:


> Anyone heard of them? They popped up on another forum as a new sponsor. Just wondering if they were an old UGL with a "new" name selling bunk shit.
> No im not asking for sources just asking if anyone has heard the name and used their products.





Woody86 said:


> Quick update on this UGL. Placed order on Monday, product shipped on Wednesday and arrived the next Tuesday afternoon. 6 day turn around. Very good communication as they replied to my emails within a couple hours. I will be running Test E and Deca at 750mg test/500 Deca for 16 weeks on the Test and 14 weeks on the Deca. Last week was my first week on. Pins were smooth and hardly any PIP. Everything is going good so far. I will wait 8 weeks and my blood work done and post the results.


So you knew nothing about this UGL that pops up out of nowhere and made a purchase of enough test and deca to run for 16 weeks...  That's an amazing level of risk for very little benefit.


----------



## Woody86 (Apr 7, 2015)

You can think whatever you want. I am not here rapping any company or UGL. I am here as an individual and nothing more. I am just posting my results so far. Is that breaking the rules? As stated before I am new to UGL's and trying to learn what I can. I realize I may loose money in the process and get burned but if I can find 1 or 2 good companies in the process I think it's worth it.  

Again I'm not a sponsor or rapping for any UGL. Just posting personal experience.


----------



## Woody86 (Apr 7, 2015)

No I bought 2 bottles of test and 1 bottle of Deca. I had the rest on hand.


----------



## Woody86 (Apr 7, 2015)

I will not spend more than $100 -$125 any trial UGL


----------



## Woody86 (Apr 7, 2015)

I will do labs at 6 weeks not 8. I will run only the UGL gear for the first 6 weeks to get accurate results on the gear.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 7, 2015)

Woody86 said:


> I will do labs at 6 weeks not 8. I will run only the UGL gear for the first 6 weeks to get accurate results on the gear.



Why do you feel the need to keep us posted if it's only for your own personal research?  I call bullshit!


----------



## Woody86 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok. Call bullshit. I won't post another ****ing thing about it.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 7, 2015)

Ronin72 said:


> Never heard of..





jackson1 said:


> Never heard of them -





TriniJuice said:


> I have ...........not heard of them also





curtisvill said:


> I am with the majority here, no clue.





WWPJim said:


> nope, never  heard of them either





stonetag said:


> I have never also not heard of them.





wabbitt said:


> Why do you feel the need to keep us posted if it's only for your own personal research?  I call bullshit!


That's what I say...


----------



## Shane1974 (Apr 8, 2015)

Never heard of 'em, either.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 8, 2015)

These guys?  http://massbuilderpharma.com/index.php?route=common/home

So, I actually learned two useful things in this threat:
1. Tell-tale signs of phishy props for a new source
2. The idea of a trail order

I get it...a couple of "DUH"'s, right?  Newb, newb.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow - these guys are literally infants, huh?  Whois says the domain name was bought 12/18/2014.

Newb question:  Is that normal for sources, given that they get shutdown and whatnot, or is an infant domain name a legit concern?

Domain Name: MASSBUILDERPHARMA.COM
 Registrar: PDR LTD. D/B/A PUBLICDOMAINREGISTRY.COM
 Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 303
 Whois Server: whois.PublicDomainRegistry.com
 Referral URL: http://www.PublicDomainRegistry.com
 Name Server: NS1.ITITCH.COM
 Name Server: NS2.ITITCH.COM
 Name Server: NS3.ITITCH.COM
 Name Server: NS4.ITITCH.COM
 Status: clientTransferProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
 Updated Date: 18-dec-2014
 Creation Date: 18-dec-2014
 Expiration Date: 18-dec-2015


----------

